# dark pee, some pain



## leeballz (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello, I was wondering what could be causing me to have dark yellow pee and sometimes a slight burning feeling after peeing that lasts for half hour or so. I know it's not a UTI because the test came back negative, and plus, I've had them before many times. It's not the same sort of thing.But for the past month or two I've noticed my pee is very dark yellow always in the mornings. Throughout the day I only drink water, lots of it, and it's still yellow, tho not as dark. I drink it before bed too, and it's still dark yellow in the morning. It usually hurts outside the urethra after going, usually when it's really dark.I've been suffering from IBS-C straight for about the same length of time (2 months) I've been taking digestive plant enzymes and probiotics- could those be what's causing the dark yellow pee? I'm worried that I may have an infection that the doctors didn't catch...Let me know what you guys think... i think i'll be making a dr. appointment again and maybe get retested..


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, I would double check with the dr. just to make sure -- dark urine by itself may have a simpler explanation such as dehydration (like all urine tend to be yellowish/beige in color and normally the first go in the morning is darker than during the day, but if it's yellow-yellow even after you drink a lot of water, then that need to be checked together with your skin color and eyes), but if you also feel a burning sensation or it hurts when/after going, then it may be a good idea to ask the dr. to have another look.Certain laxatives can cause the urine to turn pink or orange, but I don't know if you're taking any -- and if you are, it's a good idea to call the dr./pharmacist to ask if that can give this side effect.


----------



## leeballz (Mar 12, 2009)

Yes I am very hydrated- all i drink is water (sometimes juice) so I'm not sure why it's so dark yellow!I feel like the test will come back normal and the doc will tell me its fine. But it's still weird that this is a new thing- i know the pee should be really light with all the water i drink. and the pain (it's slight) is new too.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hmm... I see... How's the color of your skin and eyes? If they look normal then that's one thing to be cleared off.Do you take any (multi-)vitamins? Vitamin B can make the urine very yellow, too (though it tends to be bright yellow from my personal experience).There are so many things that can (or may not) be related to dark urine color, although the pain/burning does make one suspect an infection... It's probably a good idea to ask the dr. to take another look.


----------



## leeballz (Mar 12, 2009)

Hmm.. from what I can tell I think my skin and eyes look normal.... I also don't think it's vitamin b- i'd only been taking these enzymes (which don't list Vit. B in them) and probiotics... i just today started taking the women's multi vitamin so i know they weren't causing it.. I really dont know... but i will definitely make a doctors appointment for next week on this one (i'm sure sick of going there!)Thank you Cherrie,-Leeann


----------

